# Miss Kentucky..........Priceless



## daveomak

*This is the new Miss Kentucky.  *

*The picture that will stay with her for the rest of her life:*

*Make-up and hair style ................... $500*

*New dress for the show ..................$700*

*Giant stuffed bear ........................... $300*

*





*

*Not knowing how to hold the bear with a microphone in her hand .....Priceless!!!*


----------



## jak757

Now that is funny!


----------



## tiki guy

*That's a HOOT !*


----------



## roller

That is funny...Pretty girl..


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL----Could have been planned????

Bears don't mind when they do that !!!
 

I believe he is smiling.

Bear


----------



## alblancher

Funny,  if you look at the picture closely the bear seems to have a wicked little smile going on.


----------



## sound1

I agree on the smile...Thinkin Bear is just a tad jealous


----------



## Bearcarver

Actually I think the Bear planned the whole thing, and if you look real close, you'll see that's not a smile on his face---It's a "Smirk"!

Bear


----------



## afdever1113

Bear are you sure you didn't teach him to smile like that?


----------

